

Ask HN: What do you wish you had known when entering college?  - cjbarber

I&#x27;ve heard the sentiment that other people should be allowed to make mistakes on their own.<p>However, I believe that giving people advice on mistakes to avoid and things to do just leads to them making better mistakes - not no mistakes, just level 1 mistakes rather than level 0 mistakes.<p>So I was talking with a friend of mine from Stanford, and we are are collecting a short list of resources, book recommendations, articles, general tips, and advice to send out to the incoming freshman class of Stanford University &#x27;17.<p>So far on the list we have:<p>A collection of Quora posts along the theme of &#x27;what do you wish you had known when you were 20&#x27;.<p>TED: How Great Leaders Inspire Action (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=qp0HIF3SfI4)<p>Your Lifestyle Has Already Been Designed (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thoughtcatalog.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;your-lifestyle-has-already-been-designed&#x2F;)<p>6 Harsh Truths That Will Make You a Better Person (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cracked.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;6-harsh-truths-that-will-make-you-better-person&#x2F;)<p>Career Advice (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thoughtcrime.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;career-advice&#x2F;)<p>What would you tell them?<p>And additionally, how can we frame this in a way that the advice actually sinks in?<p>(I&#x27;m reminded of “Tell me and I forget, teach me and I may remember, involve me and I learn.”)
======
serf
I wish I had been more familiar with emacs. specifically org-mode.

